# Big Black Drum and a Big Red too



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet fishin


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

We need a like button on this forum


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sweet video!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Is that rap music? Nice fish.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Is that rap music? Nice fish.


You must have turned down. For what?

Nice video!


----------



## alexz (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks all! Video editing is tough (for me anyways), so I have watched it about 500 times now...lol


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I go to spin class they play that song and every time he says "turn down for what" we have to go up 2 gears. I got up to the max on my bike before the song was over

Oh great video. I love those Drums no matter what color


----------



## Mb311 (Jan 31, 2015)

Pretty work. Good video


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey dude, great job all the way around! What area were you in?


----------

